# Regondi: Etude #2



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is my rendition of Regondi's Etude #2; I hope you enjoy:


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Damn. My fingers ache just watching. 
very cool!


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Bravo!


----------



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------

